# Skidkings kickstart summer ride pics



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jun 7, 2011)

http://s422.photobucket.com/albums/pp307/2muchrust/KICKSTART SUMMER RIDE 5-29-11/
THE SKIDKINGS TRIED TO JUMPSTART SUMMER ON MAY 29TH,A BIT COOL ,A LITTLE SUN ,MOSTLY CLOUDY.STILL A GOOD TIME WITH A FEW STOPS AT LOCAL PUBS...FUN TIMES.............

                                          GARY J 
                                        SKIDKINGS VBC 
                                         TACOMA,WA.


----------



## MartyW (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice pics, looks like you had a good turn out and a great time.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks like fun,cool bikes too.

Pat


----------



## slick (Jun 8, 2011)

Very Kool! Thanks for sharing. What's the deal with the girls shelby turned into a boys? Do you have any better photos of it?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jun 8, 2011)

Slick ...yeah that is a cool ride ..I will see what I have for pics ...

                     Gary J 
                   SKIDKINGS VBC


----------

